# Cooking Goat.



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

It is a good thing I like the taste of it because I do not like strong flavored meat like lamb. If the goat taste anything close to how that buck smells.. I just won't be able to eat it.

Here are some of my goat meat cooking tips. We have all sorts of ethnic influences. (Mostly Indi(ian) but also Nigerian, & Columbian friends.

If you don't like the strong taste be sure to cut off the fat. Also if you stew the bone in with the meat, the meat will have the goaty flavor which some people love. Our Nigerian friend loves that strong goaty taste.

Last night we had a great dinner:
dark red solid meat chunked up.. browned in grapeseed oil with choice of season salt. Then after the meat was mostly cooked, I poured apple juice over meat to cook more. (about 1/4 inch deep) 
After the juice was almost cooked out, I put in a can of V8, teaspoon of crushed garlic, 1/2 teaspoon of pureed ginger, 1 tsp of ground Coriander and about a quarter cup of fresh chopped Thai Basil that I grow. This Thai Basil is a unique basil. It is what makes it taste very Eastern. Let this cook down to desired consistancy level of your sauce but don't cook the basil too long..or you will cook it's flavor out. Toss in chopped Zuchini and green onions, cover while cooking these vegies until they are just lightly cooked (still crunchy). Turn off heat.. keep covered for one minute. Serve over rice, or potatoes or as a type of Stew.

The Thai Basil is the main part of the spice and the Coriander is a very mild Eastern flavor too.
This is very good. The meat was so dark and red and did not smell like some store bought beef does.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Packhillboers. I plan on trying goat meat very soon ( as soon as I can get one raised a butchered without selling it lol). I wondered how you can get the goat meat to taste milder so by removing the fat an bone it wont be as strong.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I ate dinner with our daughternlaw and her parents at a nice indian restaurant and the goat they serve is strong tasting more because they cook it in the bone. Usually like a leg bone or thigh so if you eat mexican or Indian traditional goat dishes, you may notice a strong goat flavor. It also maybe how we raise and butcher our goats too but I only noticed the strong taste when I stewed it with the bone. My husband loves it that way as he so loves lamb. I don't like lamb.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

That sounds pretty yummy. I make a lot of ethiopian dishes, and I'm eager to use goat meat in them!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Here are some spices to try with your goat meat. Hispanic and Indian use a lot of Cilantro. 
Cilantro Leaves do taste different from the Coriander seed. (A lot different) even tho' they are from the same plant. 
Ground Coriander is sweet and mild.
Ginger 
Curry - red or yellow or even green curry that is a mixture of many different spices. Yellow curry has a lot of Turmeric in it.
Masala(Spice) is a mixture of several types of Indian spices such as Caraway, Black Pepper, Green & Black Cardamon, Cloves, Bay leaf, Mace and sometimes even Saffron. (I think Mace is related to Nutmeg but I am not sure about that.)
Ground Cardamon- it is very strong tasting to me and comes in pods. You have to grind up the seeds. 
I am not sure what my Nigerian friend uses because he says he has to get it from a special store. 
Thai Basil. (very sweet and a bit like Fennel maybe)
Lots of garlic.
Cumin Seed -ground.

Hispanic: Lots of cumin, chili, garlic, red peppers, green peppers and lime juice, Cilantro.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I would like to add Berbere and Alicha spice to your list! lol It's not hispanic nor Indian but it's tasty. I make my own but you can purchase it premixed online from various ethiopian stores.

I'm going to try your first mentioned dish with some lamb or beef so I can have a general idea of what it's going to taste like.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Here's last Evening's Dinner. Almost all of it came from our home! So rewarding.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh.. Wow.. I have never heard of those Spices. I will look those up. Those sound Ethiopian.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thai basil YESSSS!! And coconut milk along with your favorite amounts of garlic, curry, ginger; be creative.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I keep hearing I need to use the coconut milk. I need to learn this. I love Thai food & Indian food now thanks to my son and daughter n law.
So I am also hoping to hear(read) a lot of people's input for how they cook goat. 
I also just want to make sure no one is offended by 'meat goat' dinners. I have my dear precious pets out there that are not going to the pot as they are very special pets to us but some are set aside for the freezer.
So I hope to get ideas from some of you out there. Keep flowing with some ideas.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Except for ground, sausage or Brats which are cooked like beef or pork, I like to use a Dutch oven with the lid on at 300 for 2 hrs. Meat falls off the bone.
Put meat & seasonings in pan, add meat.
Pour for instance a can of coconut milk in.
If its BBQ I add a slpash of whiskey to the sauce.
Wish I could get recipe from an Hispanic friend. It was fresh pulled meat, out of this world!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh man...this all sounds great!! My son is a chef.. and he would like to try cooking goat meat too.. it's just not very prevalent around here..


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I need a dutch oven.


----------

